# uintah basin extended



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

We're thinking of try the uintah basin extended area but never been there does anybody have tips on where to camp and is there many trails for the wheelers?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Uintah basin extended is mostly all private.....or Indian. Ouray wildlife refuge is one of the very few public (if you can call it that) places on the UBE to hunt. That's a hard extended unit to get on.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Bowdacious said:


> Uintah basin extended is mostly all private.....or Indian. Ouray wildlife refuge is one of the very few public (if you can call it that) places on the UBE to hunt. That's a hard extended unit to get on.


Their is also closed parts of the Refuge. Make sure your on an open part.

Their is some Walk-in access within the UBE also. I don't know anything about them just that when I looked up WIA U saw a couple that were in the extended.


----------

